# Think ***** are having babies in my area.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Had a very early appointment to go to today so I am out at the break of day walking my 2 dogs one at a time.
Walked the first one in the vacant field next door and hear this screaming in our woods, couldn't figure out what was making the sound.

Got pup # 2 and took her to our woods and we are hearing that screaming closer now, Half expected to see a coyote come chargeing in really. Then I see a **** come out of a dip in the woods near a hollow tree it stops and screams then starts climbing the tree stopping and screaming as it went.

I am sure it was a female **** in labor, and wanted to get to that hollow tree.

 Al


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

It is that time of year for them. Would be interesting to get a closer (but not too close) look at the situation. Thanks.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Dont think the make and sound while in labor. Would think they need to be den ed out and be quite. At lease the ones here are good nest builders in trees. One had a den in a tree by the roof. Many they sound like horses up there


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Would be fun to film it though


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If I would have been carrying I would have shot it. They mess with my honey bees so I have an on going war with them possums and skunks.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you should carry more often.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I just don't like to carry a lot. Makes me feel like people think I am a Noid person.

 Al


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I've been thinking about this. Could the **** be rabid? Maybe canine distemper? Just a couple of my thoughts.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Early morning, late evening into the night is when mine are out.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

After reading on the habits and such of ***** I have decided she was in heat and calling for a male to come help her out so to speak.

 Al


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm sure she found a good neighbor willing to help her out.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Don't feel special, those promiscuous ***** are having babies all over North America along about now. When I had chickens they were shot on sight. They finally got the last chicken. Now, they don't do any harm.

Statistics show that a woman has a baby every 3 seconds. The way to halt overpopulation is to find this woman and stop her.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Guy behind me is raising/training the most beautiful coonhound you'd ever want to see. 4 months old and what a nose already. And can she sing!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Most ***** here are shot on site because they mess with my bees.

 Al


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Same here. ***** eat my chickens and ducks. I had to buy an extra large live trap cause one was tearing up the normal sized one. Finally caught the sucker and he got lead poisoning.

I would like to find a baby **** though with his eyes still closed. Had one once and was a fun pet. That is until he got into my great aunts house next door and destroyed her kitchen.


----------

